# Trestle Meets Ladder System



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

This is odd--it's another situation where I can't see your post


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

He's typing with invisible ink???


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty signature graphic.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Message can be read if one uses a UV light adjacent to the monitor... 

Would you like to know what is being said?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I might like to know more about this one, but there are several others that I need to know what it being said even though the words ARE visible.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/24/2009 11:33 AM
I might like to know more about this one, but there are several others that I need to know what it being said even though the words ARE visible. 



Hello Semper, I turned on the UV light and read nothing.










gg


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

Hopefully, this is what your asking. How do you attach a trestle to a ladder system? I attached a block to the back of the first bent, the ladder was attached to the block. This photo was taken before I replaced the new piece of form top.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am not sure why my text is not entering in but lets try again. I am trying to make a transition from trestles to the ground. My last tresle should work out to about 6 inchs off the ground. The last part that slopes to the ground I want to be a solid ramp. I am using the ladder system so ramping it to the trestle hight is not an issue. I plan on having the the ladder system under ground to hide it but when it comes up to meet the trestle I want to hide it as well but want it to blend in and look nice. Not just some plastic sticking out of the ground. Any Ideas?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Either put a concrete veneer over the surface of the ladder system components to make it look like a concrete abutment or do a little carving on the parts to make them look like rock and then paint them rock colors to look like a rock outcropping that the track was built upon.


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

From your description of what you want to do, I assume you are ending the fill several inches horizontally from the first trestle, and that you intend to have the ladder system fill in the gap? 

Why not make it a bridge? Add some spacers on the sides of the ladder system and simulate a steel plate bridge? Or stop the ladder system at the end of fill and build a true bridge to span the gap. Say a Howe Truss or some other type truss bridge arrangement? It was not unknown for a railroad to use a bridge at one end or in the middle of a trestle, to span a river, road or gorge.

I am not sure exactly what was done at the end of the trestle spans to accommodate the bridge. I believe I have seen two trestles spaced close together, one to take the weight of the bridge and the next to support the track into the trestle spans. That would look good to me anyway. 

Regards,

I just saw Marty Cozard’s post about building a bridge. This is his picture I swipped to show what I meant by a sleet plate bridge. 










Also, here a couple of shots of a 1:1 steel trestle in NY. The Modna Viaduct is very long and very high it crosses a valley near Central Valley, NY. 




























Regards again,


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I put down some track today to do a test run and get some pictures for you all. 










I need to come up with a way to make up a couple of embankments. Any ideas on how to make this transition nice and smooth.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

NT 

It's looking good. 

Randy


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

NavyTech, 

3 sided cribbing angled back to retain the fill would work as would a 3 sided concrete abutment angled back for the same purpose. And you canend your ladder sections flat against the inside of either to keep them hidden. 

Dave


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have chosen not to use the ladder system since most of the ground is flat. Instead I am going to find some sort of edging and put ballast down.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, don't use edging.. you KNOW what happens when you use edging?????


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03/17/2009 6:44 PM
Oh, don't use edging.. you KNOW what happens when you use edging?????




Marty, you are killing me with suspense here...

Well????

gg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd suggest wood cribbing, put sleepers across from side to side well below track level to hold the sides together and fill with gravel, when you only have one side to shore up use shorter sleepers with short cross pieces on the buried end, the weight of the fill holds it in place. On my road I alternate between cribbing and larger rocks,. I fill with gravel found on site. 
I like your work, the kneee braced bridge looks good. 

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

This was for a dirt transition but might work or give you ideas...











Best,
TJ


http://www.mogulus.com/turtlecreek


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I got a great deal on road pavers today and had to try it. I got 60 pavers 8" square for $16 and spent the day putting them in. I love it and the train loves it to as it is entirely level and there is not a biver in it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There you go! That looks good.I like the transition now.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

NavyTech, I'm not seeing any of your pictures. Just the dreaded red X.


----------

